# Ga. Duck Season open NOW!!!!!



## mizzippi jb (Oct 12, 2009)

Check this out. These folks are targeting Ga. "duck hunters'' in their marketing campaign.Can you say joke?The website is full of testimonials stating "better than Arkansas" and "duck hunt of a lifetime".4 fat tamies over flooded corn for $275, and as many as you want for $33 per.I'm going to step out on a huge cracking limb here and say thier target group is not real duck hunters, just lazy slobs not wanting to do what it takes to kill real birds. Wonder how many of the folks that consider themselves "duck Hunters" frequent this place and others like it?Not to mention that these incubated trash birds ruin the natural order of things. Just ask the Black and the Mottled duck, not to mention the few natural migrators we have here. Disgraceful if you ask me.


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 12, 2009)

$275 is as much or more than a guided hunt west-ish!  Of course you will miss out on the adventurous drive out, comaraderie, stories swapped, birds killed, flared and missed... but who really cares about that stuff anyway. 

Why don't yall setup near them and help cull the tamies?  I wonder if an escapee counts towards the daily limit?


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 12, 2009)

you got to make money somehow...times are hard


----------



## Dustin Terry (Oct 12, 2009)

lets all load up and go


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 12, 2009)

is "boat paddle" a weapon choice, that would be more sporting.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 12, 2009)

91xjgawes said:


> you got to make money somehow...times are hard


I would rather be broke than be partly responsible for the degradation of at least 3 species of ducks in the Atlantic flyway.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 12, 2009)

The people that goes to the things also are degrading to the human race.


Edited for TAC


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Oct 12, 2009)

dumbest thing i've seen. Can't believe an outdoor tv show acutally filmed there.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 12, 2009)

How many of those car dealer guys in those photos give money to DU and Delta every year, then take customers and employees on big money trips to places like that? Thats the highest form of contradicting duck preservation with species detrement that I ve ever heard of.


----------



## clent586 (Oct 13, 2009)

Where's ol' wingmaster when you need him?


----------



## IKWAK (Oct 13, 2009)

And we thought that there aren't any ducks in GA. Where is the sport in hunting the tamies?


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

IKWAK said:


> Where is the sport in hunting the tamies?



There ain't..


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's something straight off of the web site..I found it interresting..

"We also require  # 5 shot or larger in tungsten, bismuth, heavy shot or lead.

Absolutely no steel!"


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think we should do something to stop this outrage.


----------



## Robk (Oct 13, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> is "boat paddle" a weapon choice, that would be more sporting.



as long as it's made from tungsten, steel or bismuth.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 13, 2009)

I heard they were starting a new snow goose hunt too.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

Robk said:


> as long as it's made from tungsten, steel or bismuth.



Nope Rob your wrong again bud...LEAD IS WELCOME..


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 13, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I think we should do something to stop this outrage.



I spoke to Homer Bryson this morning..He is going to look into that one picture on there..His words where "I find this very interesting"..He pointed me in some other directions and phone numbers (although he did say he would look into my other concerns personally)..Problem is...It takes changing or passing laws..They are not breaking any laws THAT'S the problem..I wonder how many other folk's have called about this problem?


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 14, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> IMHO, Nothing more than recreational grocer shpping. I don't see anything wrong with it. If you have the $$ go have a mini hunt where you don't have to get all geared up to maybe get a shot at A bird.[/QUOTE
> 
> Just to let you know, these feral birds, mate with "wild" ducks and not only infest them with dsease, but cross breed blacks which is destroying the true black duck population.  So yes there is something wrong with it.  There is nothing wrong with releasing quail and pheasant because they usually will not live to long outside of the open, but ducks will.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 14, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> IMHO, Nothing more than recreational grocer shpping. I don't see anything wrong with it. If you have the $$ go have a mini hunt where you don't have to get all geared up to maybe get a shot at A bird.




Uh no.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm getting out'a this fight BUT before I do..Here's a copy and paste quote from "Frost Waterfowls" web site..Even they "seem" to think it's possible these ducks will leave the impoundments and mix with the wild birds..I'll let someone else, with more knowledge than me take it from here..

"Do not be misled by our competitors despite their claims for genetic quality.  Their birds routinely fly at no less than 11 weeks and usually it is 12 to 13 weeks of age.  Moreover, the Frost bird is truly wild acting and without adequate habitat will leave in search of the classic duck marsh."

"The Frost bird, like wild birds, needs habitat, space, and if over hunted, will leave."

I'm out'a this....Have a good day..


----------



## paulito (Oct 14, 2009)

Pretty common type canned hunt as you say they are not technically breaking the law. Had a friend that asked me if i wanted to go on a pheasant hunt. In Georgia? i asked. Turned out you went to a "stand" position and they literally threw birds off a tower and people cut loose. Same guy invited me on a "duck" hunt like you described on the same property. He said it was great because if the birds stop flying someone will run fire up the tractor and the fun will begin. seems the birds are keyed to the tractor as feeding time. 

Needless to say i declined on both occasions and no longer consider that person a hunter. And we wonder why the Anti's have so much support.


----------



## hevishot (Oct 14, 2009)

taste of the art of waterfowling...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 14, 2009)

try posting that on your beloved GWF and see how long it takes you to get hammered. Its no secret me and some of those guys dont see eye to eye, but I do know we are all square on this subject.Wild on wild crosses occur naturally, but pen raised ducks are genetically inferior, causing sterility and other mutations in offspring that will ultimately be the detrement of many species of ducks.I would love to see you present this argument of their forum, let me know, I may even make a guest appearance for that one.But you probably wont have to worry about it anyway, I'm sure someone is linking it up as we speak.Real duck hunters, whether old or young, won't step foot on a canned hunt. They know that participating, even if it is only to let a dog retrieve, is the wrong thing to advocate.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 14, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> What do you base your opinion of me on. Ducks and geese have been inter breeding for hundreds (maybe ) Thousands of years.Ever heard of a Black Mallard/ Mallard cross? or Pintail /Mallard  or numerous other configurations?? It isn't that common but, these crosses do occur in the wild. These released Ducks did not come out of a test tube, but some where down the line from Wild stocks of birds.  They have been inter breeding long before this Gent. started his little operation. The only ones that will/do inter breed will either be by the released birds that migrate back up the northern nesting grounds or the migratory birds that stay here in Ga.  Im sure 90% of the birds get blasted on the Guys land and any escapee's get blasted gy Duck Hunters around here that very seldom ever get a shot at Mallards.
> As far a Pheaseant,Bob White Quail or Chukar Partridge all of these species were released here in North America, and annually Bobwhites<pheaseant and chukar (that have been raised commercially) are released into the wild. While a great majority of these released birds do not make it through to another season remarable some of them do and join the wild popupation to procreate and raise the population.
> 
> I am sure your idea of a Duck Hunt is a Perfect Gun, perfect Dog,Birds that work perfectly into the Decoys and perfect shooting.
> ...



I know all about wild cross hybrids.  Thanks for the biology lesson.

I think most fowlers know when they are too old to make the trip into the marsh.  It is a day that is probably going to come for almost all of us except the very few that seem to age well.  My Grandfather had to do it when it came to hunting quail.  I asked him a few years before he died if he would like to go to a preserve to shoot some birds.  He looked at me like I was crazy for making that suggestion.  Some part of him just couldn't allow himself to do that although I think he knew that his Grandson was pining for just one opportunity to go into the field with him.

With that being said I have shot pen raised Quail on a couple occasions.  I have no problem with pen raised Quail because quite frankly that is about as close to getting to hunt Quail as most of us are going to get.  It is sad what has happened to the wild Quail in this state.  I grew up on stories about how it was in the old days.

However , back to the argument at hand.  Pen raised Quail don't reproduce.  Therein lies the problem with preserve waterfowl.  They do fly off the preserve.  They do reproduce.  They do infect wild birds with there less than stellar genes.  They do reproduce populations of ducks that are more rare i.e. the Black and the Mottled.  They are a cancer.

As far as the disabled and handicapped go......I embrace their desire to hunt.  To bad that this state doesn't invest more money into waterfowling and provide more special needs folks with opportunities and facilities to hunt wild birds.  I would love to see some Quota hunts in prime locations set up for these folks.

I'm not going to address your last little cheap shot with the whole Military Veterans angle that you are throwing.  I've shot IDPA pistol matches with Veterans with disablities (Prosthetic Legs!) and these guys were running and shooting circles around me.  I don't see any reason why those guys wouldn't be able to get into a real duck marsh.  They might not be able to wade in but they could sure get into a boat and hunt out of it or any reasonable duck blind with a solid floor.  I don't think they need you to make any excuses for them.


----------



## Gairbear.DSW (Oct 14, 2009)

It's for the lazy who don't have the skill or patience to scout wild birds.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 14, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> That is what these hunts are structured for more than anything else.
> R.Fisher



Sir...With all due respect..Do you REALLY believe this statement? I'm not saying they don't allow a few of these types of hunts but I didn't fall off the turnip truck yesterday..
I can also promise you, this crowd is smarter than to believe 
"That is what these hunts are structured for more than anything else".... It's to make money..
For lazy people that could care less about "hunting" and the wild duck population (That is what these hunts are structured for more than anything else). And don't try to twist my words. I'm not saying they don't provide a "very limited number of donated hunts."
I could care less who goes on these hunts. Personally I don't hold it against anyone who does go'em..I can tell you "I would not" but to each his own..

Here's my problem..When people don't just come right out and say.. "I went on a canned duck kill'en and got 4 ducks and 3 of'em had bands"..When anyone comes on this board and say's that, I'll personally say OK I hope you had a good time..
As far as youth go..I can assure you they have youth quota hunts that ducks fall like RAIN in..Like I don't believe you've seen..And yes sir I can assure you, that would be a better way to introduce a youth to the sport than to provide them with a canned kill'en shoot. 
I wish Hevishot would educate you a little He's up to speed on what they have done in S.C...


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 14, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> Are you another One of the ones that could not act mature enough to have a discussion and got banned by another forum?? How many does that make for you this year?



Yes sir I was. Sometimes when you stand up for something it cost you. I'm not proud I got the boot, *but for standing up for myself and the trueth, I'd do it again today*..Including this site..I don't lay my reputation on the line for no one..

That other trap you laid so pretty out there for me "no thanks" I ain't biting..
I'm also a smart enough young man to know when I had better back out..I will not post on this thread again..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 14, 2009)

bored? or just knowing that your argument is one of the typical responses by "liberal and occasional" hunter and not an enthusiast.And for the record I have a much more involved knowledge of persons with disabilities than you do.There is no need for a pm, because I dont have a problem with you personally,I am just standing up (Maturely btw)about something I am passionate about.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 14, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> I was not talking about you, I don't even know you I don't think anyway. Sorry for the mix up.




I'm sure you are talking to me.

I got kicked off of GWF.  So what?  I guess that means I am a horrible person and I am going to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  Like I've stated I view the internet as interactive entertainment.  I love to stir the pot.  I broke the rules over there a couple of times and as a result I am no longer a member.  It is what it is.  

We have got to work on your arguing skills.  How does my status with GWF have any bearing on this argument?  It's like you couldn't find anything else to attack me on and that is all you had in your bag of tricks. Just because I got banned doesn't mean that I don't know a little bit about duck hunting. confused: 

I too will take the high road and refuse to argue anymore on this thread.....however I still shake my fist in anger at those who support canned hunting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2009)

What's going on in here??


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 14, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's going on in here??



Nothing but you cupcake...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Nothing but you cupcake...



I thought you said you weren't gonna post on this thread anymore???


LIAR!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 14, 2009)

he falls for it every time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> he falls for it every time!



You noticed too??


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought you said you weren't gonna post on this thread anymore???
> 
> 
> LIAR!!!!



Hahahahahaha!!!!


Dang it.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't wait to go. Sent my deposit in today


----------



## waterdogs (Oct 16, 2009)

if you hunt Lake Harwell, you may even shoot some of those ducks that come that way. It happens all the time. YOU WILL KNOW YOU DID WHEN YOU LOOK AT THINK YOU SHOT A BANNED DUCK. Also its a good place to take your well trained lab to get some work in. nothing wrong with letting the dogs have fun also-- at the BRANCH.


----------

